# Will have a reall hedgie room in July!



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Because of lots of circumstances like: gang grafitty near my window, poeple form the hair salong behien my appartment stealing MY parking place, the pittbull playpen newly build (by the guy above the hair salon) that goes a bit on my terrace, the perair never donne in my appartment and the fact that someone tried to enter in my appartment.

So I got on the hunt for a new appartment, and my lovely parent decided to help me so I can go to a quieter better part of the city. So I now have found the perfacte place! It has 2 freaking huge bedrroom: the master bedroom was so big my dad's tape was too short and the 2nd bedroom is 18' X 14'! Now I can have my office/creative/hedgie room. I'm really happy about that. I didn't like the fact that I had both of them in the living room and when I had friend over that made them, well mostly Litchi upset.

Now I can't wait 'til July. Of course I know this will cause stress but I will drop them at my parent's so I can move and paint without stressing them too much.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is awesome. Now you'll have room for more hedgies.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like a great change of scenery. Congrats


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Nancy said:


> That is awesome. Now you'll have room for more hedgies.


More room but not more $ or time (I'm doing way too much overtime at work)! I could still foster, but the permanent place are filled! Tangelo will also get a custom built stand like Litchi, but a bit lower since the opening of the cage is on the top.


----------

